# Coopers Pale Ale Kit Starting Gravity?



## MrChoat (7/10/14)

Hi all, I threw a can of coopers pale ale on this morning as a quick and easy while waiting for an extract brew to boil.

I used the can of goo, 600g dextrose, 200g lme and 200g maltodextrin.

The starting gravity seemed a bit lower than I'm used to, at 1036. The wort was around 24°c when I pitched the yeast, its now sitting in a cupboard converted into an ice box with frozen bottles around it, the cupboard usually gets a brew down to about 18°c overnight. 

Does anyone know what the original gravity should be for this kit and if I should up the fermentables tomorrow to try to get it higher?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MrChoat (7/10/14)

So I did a bit more googling, and found the expected final gravity of the pale kit is 1014 to 1016.

Using the brewersfriend abv calculator, this was telling me I'd finish with a light beer at around 2.6%

I'm not making birrels damnit!

So I read the article on sugars over at byo, figured table sugar will up the alcohol without adding body or flavour, raided the pantry and found an unopened 450g pack of sugar cubes.

They splashed a bit when i bunged them in, but they're in now. I'll give it a shake in a while once they've had a chance to dissolve and find out what the new starting gravity is.

Edit:
Original gravity is now 1046, definitely a bit closer if the target gravity is indeed 1014, but its still going to be a bit low in alcohol compared to the store bought version, coming in at 4.2% instead of 4.5%

I wonder why it was so low..


----------

